# Lacquer primer for cabinets?



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

Been using pro classic oil primer and pro classic semi finish for cabinets. Thoughts on switching to lacquer primer. Thoughts?? Thanks guys!


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Love Lacquer Undercoat

It's a lot thinner then it used to be here in Ca,but I still love it,nothing dries like it,nothing sands like it

You have to use a little more but,I wont prime old cabinets or raw wood with anything else,if I can help it.

Most older cabinets I come across are originally coated with Lacquer Clears,so the Undercoater sticks real well,but once in a while you come across something else,like Varnish,or some kind of Ploys where you have to prime with Shellac.

But white lacquer undercoater is my primer of choice.


----------



## Lylepaul (May 3, 2021)

propainterJ said:


> Love Lacquer Undercoat
> 
> It's a lot thinner then it used to be here in Ca,but I still love it,nothing dries like it,nothing sands like it
> 
> ...


Hey buddy,
I love that product as well. Would you suggest it over old oil semi gloss?


----------

